#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  SMS-Party

## CyberNBD

Naar aanleiding van topic http://forum.licht-geluid.nl/forum/t...?TOPIC_ID=7844 :

http://www.lightbroker.nl/images/sms/SMS_1.wmv

http://www.lightbroker.nl/images/sms/SMS_2.wmv

http://www.lightbroker.nl/images/sms/SMS_3.wmv

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## MatthiasB

moet een geweldige party geweest zijn trouwens heeel tof licht en vooral de opstelling NICE  :Smile: 

t'leven is duur verdomme

----------


## Fritz

Echt super om te zien!! Heb je nog meer beeldmateriaal van dit feest dat je nog niet met ons gedeeld hebt?
Trouwens dat nummer in het 2de filmpje (Satisfaction) slaat ook hier echt enorm aan. Gaat een dikke dance-hit worden heb ik het idee.

Edit: Zie trouwens wel weinig mensen bewegen, of lijkt dat maar zo?


Fritz

----------


## CyberNBD

Helaas maar weinig beeldmateriaal van dit feest, veel korte stukjes.  Maar over een kleine maand komt ongeveer dezelfde setup (maar nog net een tikkeltje uitgebreider) ergens anders te staan, zal dan wat meer filmmateriaal regelen.

Bewogen idd maar weinig mensen, volk viel me beetje tegen wat dat betreft.

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## Max

Zeer mooie set-up Jongens !

----------


## DJ.T

van wie is dat nummer satisfaction?
ff snel op plaat halen, klinkt echt goed dit stukje.


DJ.T Was Here

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:van wie is dat nummer satisfaction?
> ff snel op plaat halen, klinkt echt goed dit stukje.



Benny Benassi - Satisfaction (echt een supernummer!)

Fritz

----------


## Jeroen 2-dance.com

Zeker een lekker plaatje, beetje slecht ingemixed alleen, ghehe. :P

Vet showtje Tom!!! Ben benieuwd 7 juni!  :Wink: 

2-dance.com

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:Zeker een lekker plaatje, beetje slecht ingemixed alleen, ghehe. :P



Nummertje is ondertussen alweer een half jaar oud <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> En hij lijkt nu door te gaan breken. Hij lijkt idd slecht ingemixed te zijn. Dit komt denk ik doordat er een stukje tussenuit gehaald is (bij het editen van de video) Het nummer begint met "Push me and then just Touch me" o.i.d. Het had wel net iets later ingestart mogen worden... Maargoed daar gaat dit topic verder niet over!

Fritz, Fritz-Events

----------


## DjJeroen

Licht ziet er gaaf uit Tom  :Smile: !

Geloof dat heel die dj niet kan mixen, zo te horen <img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten Jeroen

Jammer dat ik me gebruikersnaam niet meer kan veranderen!

----------


## Rodan

Ik vind dat nummer voor satisfaction eigenlijk een stuk vetter, iemand enig id hoe die heet?

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> Ik vind dat nummer voor satisfaction eigenlijk een stuk vetter, iemand enig id hoe die heet?



Junk Project - Control


en wat een zuig DJ zeg, met zo'n lichtshow mag er toch ook wel een fatsoenlijk iemand draaien.

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb 't 'r maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:en wat een zuig DJ zeg, met zo'n lichtshow mag er toch ook wel een fatsoenlijk iemand draaien.



Nogmaals: er is wat geknipt in het filmpje, dus hoe die gozer nou precies mixt kan je volgens mij niet beoordelen... tenzij je er geweest bent natuurlijk!

Fritz, Fritz-Events

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:en wat een zuig DJ zeg, met zo'n lichtshow mag er toch ook wel een fatsoenlijk iemand draaien.
> 			
> ...



Ff een reactie van mij... kan het even niet laten...


Zoals al wordt aangegeven is er geknipt in het filmpje...
Je mag ook gerust weten dat Ward grote vlaamse parties draait (en nog steeds)voor grote radiostations en DJ is in de 'Ritz' in Hasselt.  Ook niet de eerste de beste discotheek.
Ward is momenteel één van de betere party-DJ's in vlaanderen.
Oordelen kan je pas als je hem aan het werk hebt gehoord.
Gelukkig heeft natuurlijk niet iedereen dezelfde smaak, maar ik denk dat ik hier in naam van velen kan en mag spreken.
Afgaan op het filmpje is niet de juiste manier om iemand te beoordelen.


De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Okee sorry misschien iets te snel geoordeeld, jammer dan dat er in het filmpje zo geknipt is dat het net lijkt alsof ie niet met z'n platen kan omgaan.

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb 't 'r maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Tja ik heb nog eens geluisterd maar hij wordt echt op het verkeerde moment ingestart ben ik bang. En ik knap nogal snel af op DJ's zeker als ze niet eens kunnen tellen. Maar ik zal verder niets over hem zeggen totdat ik het een keer gehoord heb, zo'n videootje is idd een verkeerde indruk (al had ik die "knip" echt wel opgemerkt hoor, daar ging het me even niet om). 

Daarbij wil ik nogwel even zeggen dat "waar een DJ allemaal wel niet draait" voor mij echt niets zegt over of ie nu goed is ofniet. Juist; een goeie jock komt meer vaker en sneller in grote club e.d. Maar ik heb voorbeelden gezien van DJ's die op grote feesten draaien, hoog in de charts staan maar absoluut niet zo goed zijn. Gelukkig verdwijnen die meestal ook weer snel, maar ze zijn er dus zeker wel. Wat mij betrefd onderwerp gesloten  :Smile: 

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb 't 'r maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Daarbij wil ik nogwel even zeggen dat "waar een DJ allemaal wel niet draait" voor mij echt niets zegt over of ie nu goed is ofniet. Juist; een goeie jock komt meer vaker en sneller in grote club e.d. Maar ik heb voorbeelden gezien van DJ's die op grote feesten draaien, hoog in de charts staan maar absoluut niet zo goed zijn. Gelukkig verdwijnen die meestal ook weer snel, maar ze zijn er dus zeker wel



Kan ik je ook alleen maar gelijk in geven Ice!
Maar Ward draait nu al 13 jaar mee in het wereldje... en met succes.



De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## DjJeroen

Sommige mensen vinden een dj goed draaien als die goeie platen draait, hoe die mixt kan ze meestal niet zoveel schelen. Als die maar een beetje kan beatmixen.

In het filmpje hoor je idd duidelijk dat die niet op de maten let maar het kan best dat die de rest vd avond wel goed heeft gedraaid  :Smile: .

Iedereen heeft zo zijn eigen idee wat die een goeie dj vind! 


Jammer dat ik me gebruikersnaam niet meer kan veranderen!

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:
> Iedereen heeft zo zijn eigen idee wat die een goeie dj vind!



Tja natuurlijk maar een goeie DJ kan maar 1 ding; al het bovenstaande tegelijk <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

De groeten, Jasper

* lichtnicht, roadie, drive-in dj, student... kheb 't 'r maar druk mee <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> *

----------


## ronny

sommige dj's kunnen totaal niet mixen maar hebben wel succes omdat ze tenminste het volk aan de gang krijgen en dat dan ook zo houden. het is tenslotte het belangrijkst dat het volk zich vermaakt. nu ja ik begrijp ook wel dat het veel beter is als je een beetje je liedjes aan elkaar kunt mixen, klinkt namelijk nog altijd iets beter als gewoon schuif 1 toe en schuif 2 open. zelfde met de dj's die graag wat lullen in een microfoon. maar daarover loopt al een topic. dit is mijn menig erover.

greetz ronny (bsl)

----------

